# Double babbling??



## everhopeful

Hi
Can anyone explain what double babbling means and why a health visitor seems concerned by it?

I've been told it is when a baby utters two syllables.... but wouldn't that constitute "da-da" ?? Isn't that normal

Baby is 7mths old.


----------



## jeanette

Hiya hun

Taken from the Mothercare website:
''By 8-months-old, a baby with normal hearing will be turning towards quiet noises and starting to make two-syllable babbling noises, for example baba, dada and mama; this is called double-babble''.

Hope that helps!!

Jxxx


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks Jeanette

I thought that made sense. My only query is that a health visitor has said she needs to review it at her next visit, as though it's a bad thing?

 I will look into it further and ask the relevant questions! Obviously I think that this baby is the world's most intelligent anyway, and so probably the HV was so amazed by her abilities, she needed to check to her senior for advice herself!!!  

Thanks, I'll keep you informed.


----------

